# Optician Cairo



## Suzzanne

Morning all!
Have tried looking online, but I can't find one, so can someone tell me where is there a speedy (I know) optician in Cairo please??


----------



## Sam

I don't know Cairo, but have you tried international hospitals? Otherwise I believe Omar & Omar pharmacy do eye tests in Sharm, maybe a branch in Cairo offers the same?

Or maybe someone else will come along after me with better advice


----------



## Sam

Yellow pages turned up two results you can try:

Egypt Yellow Pages ? Online Business Directory & Local Search Engine ? Search


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi

All opticians are speedy however you don't have the same system here as you do in the UK.. you need to make an appointment to have your eyes tested.. Magrabi is the one I use, they will then give you your prescription and you go and get them made up at an optician.. usually a couple of days. You don't get your eyes tested in a "shop" here you have to go to a clinic/hospital.


----------



## Suzzanne

Thanks Sam


----------



## Suzzanne

Thanks MS 
Do you have an address for that one please?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Suzzanne said:


> Thanks MS
> Do you have an address for that one please?





I use the one in Mohandiseen... but there will be others in different locations, however if you pop into a shop selling frames etc they should be able to tell you the nearest one to you


----------



## Suzzanne

MaidenScotland said:


> I use the one in Mohandiseen... but there will be others in different locations, however if you pop into a shop selling frames etc they should be able to tell you the nearest one to you


Thankyou


----------



## bat

Suzzanne said:


> Morning all!
> Have tried looking online, but I can't find one, so can someone tell me where is there a speedy (I know) optician in Cairo please??


Hi bat here are you in el rehab, or is that not you, they have every thing there.


----------



## Suzzanne

My husband is still there, but I'm back in the UK again  came over at the end of January for a long and interesting weekend!!!! Re-thinking coming for two years now as my daughter needs two years stability to do her A levels ( she wants to go to uni) and unless things settle down out there between now and September (doubtful) I don't feel it's fair on her to start studying a BL in Cairo only to have to move back to UK if trouble flares up again and try to find a sixth form college that can offer her the same courses  
I loved what I saw of Cairo, so it's s real shame  perhaps in two years time when she's settled at uni I will be back


----------



## bat

Suzzanne said:


> My husband is still there, but I'm back in the UK again  came over at the end of January for a long and interesting weekend!!!! Re-thinking coming for two years now as my daughter needs two years stability to do her A levels ( she wants to go to uni) and unless things settle down out there between now and September (doubtful) I don't feel it's fair on her to start studying a BL in Cairo only to have to move back to UK if trouble flares up again and try to find a sixth form college that can offer her the same courses
> I loved what I saw of Cairo, so it's s real shame  perhaps in two years time when she's settled at uni I will be back


Yes see your dilemma.
Anyway if it's hubby that needs and he's still in rehab , then the medical center there will do it .


----------



## Suzzanne

bat said:


> Yes see your dilemma.
> Anyway if it's hubby that needs and he's still in rehab , then the medical center there will do it .


Thanks Bat, I will let him know  Men huh????


----------



## bat

Suzzanne said:


> Thanks Bat, I will let him know  Men huh????


My husband phones me to ask were I keep the milk!!


----------

